# A Maddening Sound: Is the Hum, a mysterious noise heard around the world, science or mass delusion?



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

The New Republic said:
			
		

> Sue Taylor first started hearing it at night in 2009. A retired psychiatric nurse, Taylor lives in Roslin, Scotland, a small village seven miles outside of Edinburgh. “A thick, low hum,” is how she described it, something “permeating the entire house,” keeping her awake. At first she thought it was from a nearby factory, or perhaps a generator of some kind. She began spending her evenings looking for the source, listening outside her neighbors’ homes in the early hours of the morning. She couldn’t find anything definitive. She had her hearing checked and was told it was perfect, but the noise persisted. She became dizzy and nauseous, overcome, she says, by a crushing sense of despair and hopelessness at her inability to locate or escape the sound. When things got bad, it felt to Taylor like the bed—and the whole house—was vibrating. Like her head was going to explode. Her husband, who had tinnitus, didn’t hear a thing. “People looked at me like I was mad,” she said.
> 
> Lori Steinborn lives in Tavares, Florida, outside of Orlando, and in 2006 she had started hearing a noise similar to the one Taylor was hearing. Steinborn thought it was her neighbors at first: some nearby stereo blasting, the bass coming through the walls. It would start most nights between 7 and 8 p.m. and last until the early hours of the morning. Like Taylor, she began searching for the sound; leaving town helped her get away from it, but it was waiting when she returned.
> 
> The experience described by Steinborn and Taylor, and many others, is what’s come to be known as “the Hum,” a mysterious auditory phenomenon that, by some estimates, 2 percent of the population can hear. It’s not clear when the Hum first began, or when people started noticing it, but it started drawing media attention in the 1970s, in Bristol, England. After receiving several isolated reports, the British tabloid the Sunday Mirror asked, in 1977, “Have You Heard the Hum?” Hundreds of letters came flooding in. For the most part, the reports were consistent: a low, distant rumbling, like an idling diesel engine, mostly audible at night, mostly noticeable indoors. No obvious source.



It's a lengthy article: https://newrepublic.com/article/132128/maddening-sound










Map of self-reported observances of the Hum:
https://fusiontables.googleusercont...07&t=1&z=5&l=col20&y=2&tmplt=2&hml=GEOCODABLE


The article itself references this...and it is bizarre:
Navy Yard shooter Aaron Alexis driven by delusions



> The government contractor who killed 12 people at the Washington Navy Yard last week was driven by delusions that he was being controlled by low-frequency radio waves and scratched the words “End the torment!” on the barrel of the shotgun he used, the FBI said Wednesday, offering new, chilling details of the attack.
> 
> ...
> 
> In one document, he wrote: “An *ultra low frequency attack is what I’ve been subject to for the last three months*, and to be perfectly honest, that is what has driven me to this.”


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2016)

Creepy.  If it's really VHF radiowaves, well good luck getting rid of those...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

A guy built a box which supposedly does exactly that but as of April, he refuses to test it giving several excuses (e.g. can't fit it through the door).

I think that YouTube video sounds a lot like bridge/road vibrations.  You can hear what definitely sounds like a heavy diesel vehicles accelerating.

Seeing how widespread it is and if it is leading to delusional behavior (e.g. Aaron Alexis), perhaps governments in industrial nations (where the perceiving of it is very prominent) should add a task force to their respective environmental protection agencies for locating the source of the Hum and if identified, be empowered to order a fix (e.g. place equipment causing it on shock absorbers).  If it is infrastructure causing it (e.g. a bridge), make it public knowledge so people can move away from it and, when it comes time to maintain/replace the bridge, install shock absorbers to prevent it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2016)

Its God/the Devil/Budda comunicating with their followers ( the sound of Angels Farting  )
Now as a non conforming Atheist i do not hear it


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

Pussies. I had lived besides tram under my window, trolleys now... 

Tin foil cap prescription needed.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its God/the Devil/Budda comunicating with their followers ( the sound of Angels Farting  )
> Now as a non conforming Atheist i do not hear it



Cool story bro.



Ferrum Master said:


> Pussies. I had lived besides tram under my window, trolleys now...
> 
> Tin foil cap prescription needed.



I stayed in a place in San Diego once that was literally about 10 ft from a high speed train track with active trains every hour or so passing by my window.  Good luck sleeping.


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept is having a mass delusion. 

This sort of thing is perfect for the Fortean Times magazine.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Tin foil cap prescription needed.



is'nt that the prescription for* Tinnitus*
_Tinnitus_ is the term for hearing sounds that come from inside your body, rather than from an outside source.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> is'nt that the prescription for* Tinnitus*
> _Tinnitus_ is the term for hearing sounds that come from inside your body, rather than from an outside source.



So wait... Tin foil hats trap the sound waves inside you?

*GASP*

Tin foil hats are a conspiracy!  They don't work...  They are KILLING US!

While we're on this subject, how do I escape the Skeleton inside me?  He's trying to eat me again.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> is'nt that the prescription for* Tinnitus*
> _Tinnitus_ is the term for hearing sounds that come from inside your body, rather than from an outside source.



My colleague actually has it... worst curse you can ever have... He kind of also managed to ignore it... but still. So far, how many MRI scans and doctors had he visited, none has found the real culprit causing that . A tone around 15KHz... rather unwelcome feeling. Like eating a grenade during gaming


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2016)

Mothership distributed WI Fi Power for the Androids amonst us


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> My colleague actually has it... worst curse you can ever have... He kind of also managed to ignore it... but still. So far, how many MRI scans and doctors had he visited, none has found the real culprit causing that . A tone around 15KHz... rather unwelcome feeling. Like eating a grenade during gaming



Doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Doesn't sound fun.



He actually often makes fun of it, like hearing alien signals, or tuned to wrong FM station. Well definitely he won't be taking shotgun and doing GTAesque rampage and then making an excuse that it was all because of that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Pussies. I had lived besides tram under my window, trolleys now...


Didn' read it, did you?
a) People hear it from 7 PM to 4 AM every day and it doesn't stop.
b) People can't identify the source of the sound.
c) It is noticeably louder indoors than outdoors.  In some cases, it can't be heard at all outdoors.
d) The most prominent cases are those in locations that are remote--away from the droning racket of cities.  Places where the night is literally dead.  You could hear a pin drop from across the room.



dorsetknob said:


> is'nt that the prescription for* Tinnitus*
> _Tinnitus_ is the term for hearing sounds that come from inside your body, rather than from an outside source.


Tinnitus has been ruled out.  People that hear the Hum have had their hearing checked and their ears are good.  Tinnitus is usually a high frequency where the Hum is distinctly low.



R-T-B said:


> So wait... Tin foil hats trap the sound waves inside you?
> 
> *GASP*
> 
> ...


The article actually mentions tin foil hat conspiracies directly.  Tin foil can easily stop microwaves and similar high frequency waves.  Tin foil is useless against low frequency waves.



Ferrum Master said:


> My colleague actually has it... worst curse you can ever have... He kind of also managed to ignore it... but still. So far, how many MRI scans and doctors had he visited, none has found the real culprit causing that . A tone around 15KHz... rather unwelcome feeling. Like eating a grenade during gaming


The Hum is <20 Hz.  Logic dictates people aren't actually "hearing" it, but "feeling" it.



Ferrum Master said:


> He actually often makes fun of it, like hearing alien signals, or tuned to wrong FM station. Well definitely he won't be taking shotgun and doing GTAesque rampage and then making an excuse that it was all because of that.


There's been pretty extensive research on the human experience of low frequencies.  Some people do get an irritable and uneasy when exposed to powerful low frequency waves.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrasound


> The dynamic range of the auditory system decreases with decreasing frequency. This compression can be seen in the equal-loudness-level contours, and it implies that *a slight increase in level can change the perceived loudness from barely audible, to loud*. Combined with the natural spread in thresholds within a population, *it may have the effect that a very low-frequency sound which is inaudible to some people may be loud to others*.


Infrasound linked to spooky effects


> The audience did not know which pieces included infrasound, but 22 percent reported more unusual experiences when it was present in the music.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2016)

Made me think of this









A lot claim these things to get a better sentence.

EDIT: i have a buzzing in my ear ( 2-3 times a week now  ) it could not possibly be listening to music to loud and such over the years,  dam those phones making my ear buzz.

Maybe i should go out and start doing shit that's breaks the law at least i can claim insanity and get out sooner and all so get my ear treated.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 6, 2016)

HAARP






Edit: There is now a operational HAARP location in Florida, also. It was turned up in the fall of 2015, if I remember it right.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Made me think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Aaron Alexis' case, he literally etched these things (one mentioned "ELF" or Extremely Low Frequency) into his shotgun (read the article).  It was premeditated--not an excuse after the fact.  He wanted to die to escape the Hum.

What you have is likely tinnitus.  The Hum is very different.



95Viper said:


> HAARP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAARP is High Frequency: 3-30 MHz.  ELF is 3-30 Hz, Infrasound is 0-20 Hz.  Not related.

Edit: I take it back: HAARP did go down to infrasound:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Frequency_Active_Auroral_Research_Program#Research


> Generating extremely low frequency waves in the 0.1 Hz range. These are next to impossible to produce any other way, because the length of a transmit antenna is dictated by the wavelength of the signal it must emit.


The thing is, it doesn't run all of the time. HAARP consumes 12.5 MW of electricity produced by five EMD 20-645 E4 engines (3360 hp each, totaling 16,800 hp).


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In Aaron Alexis' case, he literally etched these things (one mentioned "ELF" or Extremely Low Frequency) into his shotgun (read the article).  It was premeditated--not an excuse after the fact.  He wanted to die to escape the Hum.
> 
> What you have is likely tinnitus.  The Hum is very different.
> 
> ...



it's not a hum, it's a frigging buzz sound and thanks for reminding me .

EDIT: O yeah already looked in to it, shit i can do about it, but thanks all the same.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

It is the same things a farmers sueing windfarm owners.

Cow sickness it is. The research should be very similar as they produce low frequencies. Let us compair


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> HAARP is High Frequency: 3-30 MHz. ELF is 3-30 Hz, Infrasound is 0-20 Hz. Not related.



Yes it is... they are, also testing in the ELF and VLF ranges.
Actually, they are testing in wide range of frequencies.


Quote from WIKI "High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program"



> Some of the main scientific findings from HAARP include:
> 
> Generating very low frequency radio waves by modulated heating of the auroral electrojet, useful because generating VLF waves ordinarily requires gigantic antennas
> Generating weak luminous glow (measurable, but below that visible with a naked eye) from absorbing HAARP's signal
> ...


Quote from The US Naval Research Laboratory "The High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program"



> Generation of ELF/VLF Waves: Much of the research at the facility is focused on the generation of ELF/VLF because of the value of these frequencies to the Navy for undersea applications. Propagating radio waves in the ELF/VLF frequency range are generated at the lower edge of the ionosphere when high-power HF radio waves modulate the conductivity of the ionospheric D and E layers in the presence of a background or "electrojet" current. The practical utility of this technique for communication systems is dependent on improving the efficiency and reliability of this process. A recent experiment was performed at HAARP to study the scaling of the ionospherically generated ELF signal with power transmitted from the HF array. Results were in excellent agreement with computer simulations confirming that the ELF power increases with the square of the incident HF power. Furthermore, no saturation effects were observed indicating that greater ELF generation efficiency is possible with greater incident power. - See more at: http://www.nrl.navy.mil/research/nr...-and-technology/kennedy/#sthash.GqfypqRC.dpuf



Overlay the maps.  Believe what you wish.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2016)

ELF or Extreme low Frequency waves are used by the worlds Military to maintain coded comunication with their Nuke and non nuke submarine fleets deployed at sea
These 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ELF waves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are not restricted to ocean's and can be detected on land
Here is a Creature known to use ELF waves for Comunication


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is the same things a farmers sueing windfarm owners.
> 
> Cow sickness it is. The research should be very similar as they produce low frequencies. Let us compair


Yup, same thing.



95Viper said:


> Yes it is... they are, also testing in the ELF and VLF ranges.
> Actually, they are testing in wide range of frequencies.


I edited.  It shouldn't be hard to associate when HAARP operates compared to when people observe the Hum.  I highly doubt there is any correlation; moreover, it seems the observed Hum is not consistent across the world.  Each Hum may have a different source.



dorsetknob said:


> ELF or Extreme low Frequency waves are used by the worlds Military to maintain coded comunication with their Nuke and non nuke submarine fleets deployed at sea
> These
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was mentioned in the article as well.  There's been no definitive link established but, of course, ELF operators aren't exactly forthcoming with data.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 6, 2016)

Its odd to see this,as i have a bit of experience with constant droning/humming sounds,which is as follows.....i have always been prone to headaches that are apparently referred to by many as migranes, which would cause me to vomit, become dizzy,etc.
As a child, i began havi g these "odd" dreams, that have since stopped, but continued from about 6y/o to 16. In these dreams, all i could percieve was a white, flat surface, with a large black dot at the center,i had no body in the drems, all there was, was the dot, the flat white surface, and most prominnt of all, a constant humming sound. Never changinb in tone, or volume, just hummmmmmmm....and black dot , for wht seemed to be an eternity.
There was no motion i could speak of, no other stimulus at all. I can say from a lifetime of "frightening" experiences, that NOTHING compared to the unsettling fear induced by that humming, and that damn dot.

Well, thats my humming sound experience. Weird huh?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2016)

HAARP and ELF


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The thing is, it doesn't run all of the time. HAARP consumes 12.5 MW of electricity produced by five EMD 20-645 E4 engines (3360 hp each, totaling 16,800 hp).



And, by the info you posted, it does not happen all the time.
Also, do you think they are, really, going to post a schedule for any secretive testing.
I, believe, they have the channels they need for power, without drawing attention to themselves by now.

Only time will tell... the governments won't.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Its odd to see this,as i have a bit of experience with constant droning/humming sounds,which is as follows.....i have always been prone to headaches that are apparently referred to by many as migranes, which would cause me to vomit, become dizzy,etc.
> As a child, i began havi g these "odd" dreams, that have since stopped, but continued from about 6y/o to 16. In these dreams, all i could percieve was a white, flat surface, with a large black dot at the center,i had no body in the drems, all there was, was the dot, the flat white surface, and most prominnt of all, a constant humming sound. Never changinb in tone, or volume, just hummmmmmmm....and black dot , for wht seemed to be an eternity.
> There was no motion i could speak of, no other stimulus at all. I can say from a lifetime of "frightening" experiences, that NOTHING compared to the unsettling fear induced by that humming, and that damn dot.
> 
> Well, thats my humming sound experience. Weird huh?


Only hear it in dreams though?  That is weird but all observances of the Hum are when people are very alert.



95Viper said:


> And, by the info you posted, it does not happen all the time.


Actually, it likely does, it just isn't perceivable during the day because other sounds drown it out.  I quoted the Wikipedia ELF article about that phenomena.



95Viper said:


> Also, do you think they are, really, going to post a schedule for any secretive testing.


Equipment can be built to find the direction an ELF is coming from.  With the proper equipment, you don't need a schedule to confirm the source.  That said, ELF is very difficult to pinpoint a source because the source can be very far away.  It's not impossible though.

The problem is that researchers aren't taking the Hum seriously.  Only one scientist weighed in, according to the article, and he devised and experiment to determine if it was auditory or ELF.  The experiment has yet to be carried out.


----------



## D007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Lol.. Sounds like a big bridge, with cars going over it.. Lasts 12 hours? I bet it's pretty much non-stop.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 6, 2016)

New title for my next porno flick "“Have You Heard the Hum?” "


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

nahh it is actually him...


----------



## redeye (Jun 6, 2016)

Bad hearing...  Tinnitus... the result of too much load music.
Traffic noise... 
Being able to hear all of the insects, scrapping/walking...

hearding the ants drag earth around.

forgetting that a fan is on.

Or finally, noticing the a huge UFO is about you... Because its  propulsion systems' Sound cloaking technology broke down and it took 12 hours to fix... /sarcasm?


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2016)

I could argue that I have "the hum" too and write mysteriously about it. I can hear a modulated tone of about 150Hz or so of gently pulsating amplitude. It's very low though and I can only hear it in a quiet environment. It can get considerably louder if I'm very tired or not well with a cold too and I can't tell where it's coming from either.

The difference is that I don't go embarrassing myself by making some alien mystery out of it. I know exactly what it is: tinnitus which I've just learned to live with.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 6, 2016)

i feel like the first post is a lengthy description of people suffering from tinnitus... I mean that's literally what they hear in some cases..

*Tinnitus* is the hearing of sound when no external sound is present.[1] While often described as a ringing, it may also sound like a clicking, hiss or roaring.[2] Rarely, unclear voices or music are heard.[3] The sound may be soft or loud, low pitched or high pitched and appear to be coming from one ear or both.[2] Most of the time, it comes on gradually.[3] In some people, the sound causes depression, anxiety or interferes with concentration.[2]


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2016)

qubit said:


> I could argue that I have "the hum" too and write mysteriously about it. I can hear a modulated tone of about 150Hz or so of gently pulsating amplitude. It's very low though and I can only hear it in a quiet environment. It can get considerably louder if I'm very tired or not well with a cold too and I can't tell where it's coming from either.



Wife'ie /girlfriend / kids /pets ???


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its God/the Devil/Budda comunicating with their followers ( the sound of Angels Farting  )
> Now as a non conforming Atheist i do not hear it



This.

Also: only in 'murica right? They also have UFO's there, and flying unicorns. It's moments like these that I'm proud to be a European. And only moments like these, btw


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> This.
> 
> Also: only in 'murica right? They also have UFO's there, and flying unicorns. It's moments like these that I'm proud to be a European. And only moments like these, btw



But we have trolls and witches. But honestly... there are more moments to be proud of being eu... except the f*ing eurovision contest, that I am ashamed off.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 6, 2016)

Listening to the audio...I've heard this sound deep in caves/caverns that I've explored.  Almost sounds like the wind where there is none.

As a person who has gone through 30-40 laptops to find one without a high pitch chipset whine(usually Intel), or over the last few years, at least 50 or more motherboards with the same problem until I finally gave up, and several dozen power supplies....I can truly feel for these people.

After long discussions/testing with my doctor....turns out I just have a little ringing in my right ear...and these chipset/coil whine noises exacerbate the problem immensely.  I can't be in the same room with whining devices, it would drive me mad.  Or, I could already be mad....and I'm just not aware of it yet.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  I've read many accounts of those with a spiritual leaning who regularly hear higher pitch tones in their ears that sound otherworldly.  Oftentimes when they're praying/meditating or when they're just waking up.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have constant ringing in my ears, but it doesn't affect my hearing, it's just that I am aware of it.
I have sat through earth tremors, and heard as well as felt them, a very low frequency that my teenage sons have not heard, despite their "better hearing".


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> except the f*ing eurovision contest, that I am ashamed off.



Won't be surprised if there is an increase in suicide rate during that period of the year


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2016)

Why is any of this surprising?  We over elaborate things because we love to feel different and make wonderfully far flung prepositions about causes.  With a fluid filled vibration sensitive mechanism in each of us, all slightly different in the micro structure from person to person, it's not too hard to believe, some people hear noises others cannot. 

None of this is even as vaguely interesting as Synesthesia.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 6, 2016)

I read about this few years ago on a conspiracy site.

This shouldn't affect us pc users much as we don't go outside much at all and have fans spinning and music playing almost always.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i feel like the first post is a lengthy description of people suffering from tinnitus... I mean that's literally what they hear in some cases..
> 
> *Tinnitus* is the hearing of sound when no external sound is present.[1] While often described as a ringing, it may also sound like a clicking, hiss or roaring.[2] Rarely, unclear voices or music are heard.[3] The sound may be soft or loud, low pitched or high pitched and appear to be coming from one ear or both.[2] Most of the time, it comes on gradually.[3] In some people, the sound causes depression, anxiety or interferes with concentration.[2]


One problem: microphones can capture the Hum.  It _does_ exist.



Vayra86 said:


> This.
> 
> Also: only in 'murica right? They also have UFO's there, and flying unicorns. It's moments like these that I'm proud to be a European. And only moments like these, btw


It's global.  First documented case was in the article (1977 in England, if memory serves).



Caring1 said:


> I have constant ringing in my ears, but it doesn't affect my hearing, it's just that I am aware of it.
> I have sat through earth tremors, and heard as well as felt them, a very low frequency that my teenage sons have not heard, despite their "better hearing".


It's the high frequencies that change with age.  You can determine a human's age range by what the peak frequency is they can hear.



natr0n said:


> This shouldn't affect us pc users much as we don't go outside much at all and have fans spinning and music playing almost always.


Yeah, when my server is off (either no power or serious hardware failure) I can hear _everything_ at night and it's scary. XD


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

natr0n said:


> we don't go outside



I hit the pubs a lot... and then write some drunk posts here...

The mic sound could be anything actually... it has to have more proof... really not to be some kind of bridge or bigger AC, neighbors having fun and moving around the bed


----------



## natr0n (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I hit the pubs a lot... and then write some drunk posts here...
> 
> The mic sound could be anything actually... it has to have more proof... really not to be some kind of bridge or bigger AC, neighbors having fun and moving around the bed


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The mic sound could be anything actually... it has to have more proof... really not to be some kind of bridge or bigger AC, neighbors having fun and moving around the bed


People cut the power to their house.  It doesn't get quieter...in fact it can get louder (again, nothing drowning it out).  In every case, it is coming from outside of the house and, most likely, the structure of the house is amplifying it.

Bridge completely depends on proximity to said bridge.  That said, there really aren't that many large steel bridges that could produce a constant ELF.  If it were coming from a large steel structure near by, it shouldn't be that hard to figure it out.  The cases the article mostly focuses on are situations that are remote where is no large steel structures of any kind.

Problem with neighbors: not consistent and not lasting 8+ hours.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Problem with neighbors: not consistent and not lasting 8+ hours.



It could be a brothel then .

Maybe the house is simply hounted. Ghosts and skeletons...

On the serious note... if the sound is real, it should be traceable from a distance at last and apply basic triangulation. The energy source must come from somewhere... maybe an underneath river or some sort of geologic movement. 

In the end it will be some company[goverment] digging a cave somewhere near for mining or military purposes. Or even fracking.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2016)

I have never heard that particular sound but my Wife can easily  whine on for 8 + hours at a time and it is equally annoying.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah the more I think and read on this, the more it falls into the category of 'Chem Trails' and other such nonsense to me.

Moving along now...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Maybe the house is simply hounted. Ghosts and skeletons...


Psssh, fairy tales!



Ferrum Master said:


> On the serious note... if the sound is real, it should be traceable from a distance at last and apply basic triangulation. The energy source must come from somewhere... maybe an underneath river or some sort of geologic movement.
> 
> In the end it will be some company[goverment] digging a cave somewhere near for mining or military purposes. Or even fracking.


That's what should happen but audio equipment for that doesn't come cheap.  Stopping ELF is equally challenging.  No one government institution, private company, or individuals have committed to understanding, discovering, and solving it.



Vayra86 said:


> Yeah the more I think and read on this, the more it falls into the category of 'Chem Trails' and other such nonsense to me.


I'm going to blow your mind: aerosols of all kinds (including jet exhaust) seeds clouds.  It's not really necessary to release additional chemicals to cause a cloud to form.  That said, contrails usually create cirrus-like clouds, not the kinds that lead to precipitation (cumulonimbus).  Cirrus clouds do most likely contribute to global warming because they reflect more solar radiation back to the earth than back to the sun.


----------

